# Which of these symbols is the right one?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Which of these is the architectural symbol for a bathroom exhaust fan?

Thanks.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The one on the right is what I usually see.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't have either of those as an option in Softplan


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I still draw the little figure of 8
thing....
everyone seems to get the point.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

not much really right or wrong, there's dozens probably. they all mean something different. this is a partial legend from someone elses site.


----------



## JPC2 (Jul 14, 2008)

I use these two. One is a fan, the other a fan/light :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Hmmm, not what I was expecting to hear. I thought there would be more of a standard symbol.


----------

